# Great forum



## bryon Taylor (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello Cyprus,
Just like to thank everyone who takes time out to give such good advice, I am new to the forum but have read many replies to the numerous threads that appear within the forum.
Hopefully, very soon i will have moved to the island and will be one giving advice.
Enjoying a bit of an Indian summer here at moment in Accrington, How is the water situation at the moment?
Up the clarets
Bryon


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Bring a brolly! It seems to have been raining here pretty much everyday for a couple of months now, and sometimes torrential rain. Heavy grey skies, wind and cold - and when the weather seems on the mend we get snotty great dust storms rolling in. The bonus is that the countryside now looks fantastic on the few sunny days that we've had - greener than Wales. The sun will doubtless return soon - and the summer should be a good one with the resevoirs fuller than the've been for quite a while.

Hope your move goes well, and that you bring some sun with you!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

we've been keeping a photographic record of our nearest reservoir and its amazing to see how much difference there is between last year this time and now.
I don't think we will have any problems this year. (And its still raining )


----------



## bryon Taylor (Mar 16, 2009)

kimonas said:


> Bring a brolly! It seems to have been raining here pretty much everyday for a couple of months now, and sometimes torrential rain. Heavy grey skies, wind and cold - and when the weather seems on the mend we get snotty great dust storms rolling in. The bonus is that the countryside now looks fantastic on the few sunny days that we've had - greener than Wales. The sun will doubtless return soon - and the summer should be a good one with the resevoirs fuller than the've been for quite a while.
> 
> Hope your move goes well, and that you bring some sun with you!


Thanks Kimonas


----------

